# What slingshot should I purchase?



## NoobSlingshooter (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everybody. My name's Joseph. I'm new to this site. I live in Brooklyn, NY and Joerg recommended this site to me. No, I don't know him personally. I'm 15 years old. Wrist-rockets are illegal here, unfortunately, and I have hardly any experience using slingshots. I've shot one maybe 2 or 3 times. I just wanted to know what slingshot I should purchase for plinking/target practice in my backyard. My backyard is pretty small. I want a slingshot that has a good amount of power but is inexpensive. Say around 30-35 bucks. If anyone can help me, that'd be great. Thank You

-Joseph


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the Dankung slingshots and trust that they are one of the best made slingshots. If you buy a slingshot from Dankung with some extra 17-45 tubing and a couple of leather pouches you will be set for a long time.
If you want a wooden slingshot, I recommend Flatbands' ergo or Bunny busters' large selection of great slingshots. 
If you want a pistol grip style then I recommend Bill "Tex-Shooters" customized Saunders' Hawk with foam grip and custom bands and special pouch.
Flatband also has a very nice custom pouch as well.
If you want a slingshot designed only for hunting, then the Fish Hunter is a great choice, but all these slingshots can be fitted with rubber for hunting and rubber for target and plinking.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Greetings, NoobSlingshooter!









You will enjoy browsing in the "Vendor Classifieds" section of the Forum -or- clicking on sponsors banner ads to see their websites. Your $35 budget will get you into a _very nice_ non-braced slingshot!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> browsing in the "Vendor Classifieds" section of the Forum


I second this. I recommend the Flatband Ergo.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

with everything stated above. JT


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Dankung and flatband slingshots are great slingshots but since you're just getting started I would suggest something like the Cheif AJ slingshot. This is a fork supported slingshot that's available with different bands (tan bands probably best for a newbie) and after you've shot enough to know that you're not gonna hit your fingers you can move up to a different sling. I always suggest that newcomers start with a medium power sling that has durable bands so they can concentrate on technique. Learning to shoot a fork supported sling will allow you to move up to a much smaller and more powerful sling after you have developed the technique to do so. Since you cant use a wrist brace (that's a good thing because you will probably become a better shooter because of that) you will want to master the fork supported technique. Good luck.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

how about building your own? nothing cheaper, nothing is better! go 4 a branch and some thera band and thats it.


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

If you do decide to go with the Dankung I would advise to measure your hand first to help you decide. The "western jungle hunter" they sell is for people with very big hands(probably perfect for Joerg). I bought one that came here on friday. My hands are slightly larger than average for an American male and my pinky finger has to separate from the rest of my fingers in order to go into the finger hole which makes it slightly uncomfortable. If it were 10-15mm shorter it would be perfect so I will be ordering the 130mm Fox style dankung soon and probably offering my western up for sale/trade here in the forums.

Also - Like Smitty said you should definitely order extra tubing and pouches. I only ordered extra 2040 tubing which is some awesome stuff but now I am wishing I ordered some extra 1745 and some of that new 1842 just because it is pretty inexpensive and I would really love to experiment with it.

1 last thing - the cheap shipping from dankung takes a very long time, for me it was 18-19 days after i ordered it. Next time I will be paying for the 7-day shipping service for sure.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If thinking about a steel frame, look at the Hawk in my vender classified ad. It is customized with a foam grip and special custom bands> Tex-shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Noob,
start off with something simple Bud,natural tree fork (free),S9 from Trumark, Hawk like Tex said. Get the feel of one of those and then you can go from there. We all started simple and then branched out. I'm your neighbor over in Jersey. From my house I can see Brooklyn! Flatband


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If thinking about a steel frame, look at the Hawk in my vender classified ad. It is customized with a foam grip and special custom bands> Tex-shooter


nevermind


----------



## Quisling (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know if my input is welcome. I'm a noob myself. But I felt pretty much like you. Then I thought I just want one NOW and got myself a Trumark S9FOT from a nearby tobacco shop for 19.50€.

I am still impressed how powerful it is.

In short: the "weak" standard slingshots are much more powerful than you'd imagine.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Beginner + powerfull = wrong.
However, this is how I started to









Begin with a stick, some rubber bands and a piece of leather.
It is really NOT hard to make a basic slingshot.

But yes, the slingshot in your link looks like a good model to begin with.
The fork's a little high, but you'll get that in most commercial slings


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Slingshots with wristbrace are illegal in New York, so stay with the Y-shaped classic models. 
I always encourage beginners to get a slingshot with wide fork at the beginning. And there is
nothing wrong with a basic off-the shelf model such as the Trumark S9/S9tFo or Saunders Hawk - 
and I'd also recommend you to buy one of these at first, if the costs for it are no big concern
for you. Better learn what you really want in a slingshot and then start building your own models.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband and Bunnybust live very close to you, so you might consider getting one of thier slingshots.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think all slingshots are illegal in New York. I used to live in Brooklyn too for few years I allways went up to out roof the npractice there with a truemark with wristbrace and weights. Just get a small that fits in your pocket and shoot marbles wearing googles is important.
Cheers


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you ever get anything?



NoobSlingshooter said:


> Hi everybody. My name's Joseph. I'm new to this site. I live in Brooklyn, NY and Joerg recommended this site to me. No, I don't know him personally. I'm 15 years old. Wrist-rockets are illegal here, unfortunately, and I have hardly any experience using slingshots. I've shot one maybe 2 or 3 times. I just wanted to know what slingshot I should purchase for plinking/target practice in my backyard. My backyard is pretty small. I want a slingshot that has a good amount of power but is inexpensive. Say around 30-35 bucks. If anyone can help me, that'd be great. Thank You
> 
> -Joseph


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I learnt shooting with my own natural, just makes me feel more like 'myself'. You could learn shooting fast if you take some time and sit down, think how to shoot something, how to aim etc. before you actually start shooting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Brewman said:


> Hi everybody. My name's Joseph. I'm new to this site. I live in Brooklyn, NY and Joerg recommended this site to me. No, I don't know him personally. I'm 15 years old. Wrist-rockets are illegal here, unfortunately, and I have hardly any experience using slingshots. I've shot one maybe 2 or 3 times. I just wanted to know what slingshot I should purchase for plinking/target practice in my backyard. My backyard is pretty small. I want a slingshot that has a good amount of power but is inexpensive. Say around 30-35 bucks. If anyone can help me, that'd be great. Thank You
> 
> -Joseph


[/quote]

My Bet would be he either found one or moved on considering he only has 3 posts and this one was from over a year ago


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Hi everybody. My name's Joseph. I'm new to this site. I live in Brooklyn, NY and Joerg recommended this site to me. No, I don't know him personally. I'm 15 years old. Wrist-rockets are illegal here, unfortunately, and I have hardly any experience using slingshots. I've shot one maybe 2 or 3 times. I just wanted to know what slingshot I should purchase for plinking/target practice in my backyard. My backyard is pretty small. I want a slingshot that has a good amount of power but is inexpensive. Say around 30-35 bucks. If anyone can help me, that'd be great. Thank You
> 
> -Joseph


[/quote]

My Bet would be he either found one or moved on considering he only has 3 posts and this one was from over a year ago
[/quote]

i didnt notice that =.=


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Joseph,

AWESOME and WELCOME bud!

A couple of us NY/NJ guys get together for shoots very regularly. Why don't you come up to Long Island (Nassau) on our next shoot probably next week and test out many styles of the slingshots that we shoot. This way you can decide what you want to buy or make even. Brooklyn is 20-30 min away from us on a good day. I'll send you a PM with details.

Regards,
Peresh.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Geez a year ago? I just noticed that.








oh well...another one lost in cyberspace.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think he cursed himself by putting "noob" in his screen name. All of us were new once but if we all classified ourselves as such nobody would ever get anywhere!


----------

